# Hell yah! Liquid body armor!



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ROCKETBALLS!!! Sweet jesus this is some wet sauce here...

http://www.fastcompany.com/1668668/bullet-proof-liquid-armor-kevlar-bae-non-newtonian

UNF...


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Who would have thunk "water retention" would be useful....
lol


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a sneaking suspicion it's made from corn starch.

"Creature from the Speaker"


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Combined with Thorshield it would rock all threats.

http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2008/02/taser-proof-bod/

With all this non lethal going on right now and my finding out the cops got taser shotgun rounds I think you're more likely to get tased now a days then shot. Not a bad idea to see if you can acquire some Thorsheild woven into a t-shirt. I'm sure Don't Taze Me Bro guy would have loved to have that material.


----------

